# Dog to Cyprus?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi 

we would like to visit Cyprus. The latest information we have is that dogs, with pet passports, can visit Southern Cyprus with no problems. It is now not possible to get an affordable ferry to Southern Cyprus so you have to go via Turkey and Northern Cyprus. Those last two countries are not part of the Pet Passport scheme. 

Has anyone any experience of visiting Cyprus with pets? It is so frustrating to think that we want to visit a country that is part of the PETS scheme but cannot get there without going through a country that is not yet accepted!

Like the previous posts on Morrocco it makes you want to just risk it. After all the dog is vaccinated and so not likely to bring back rabies to the UK. And if Southern Cyprus is ok why not Northern Cyprus?

Pat


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ask any vet, rabies is not the problem. What the problem is, is some as yet unfamiliar disease to UK Vets, endemic in an area which you aren't going to mention to your vet.

To give an example one of my dogs got a parasitic skin affliction in Brunei (this is in the days of quarantine) that took the combined skills of the institute of tropical medicine and the Veterinary Pathology, Infection & Immunity department of Bristol university to identify and come up with an effective treatment before we came home. Skin samples flying back to UK via the local vet my vet in Salisbury and the University. Treatment continued right through quarantine.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I take your point. What I cannot come to terms with is that Southern Cyprus is ok but not Northern? I would of course mention it my vet but perhaps not to customs???


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

patp said:


> I take your point. What I cannot come to terms with is that Southern Cyprus is ok but not Northern? I would of course mention it my vet but perhaps not to customs???


Pat,

Don't forget you have to travel through Turkey as well.

Your van will be checked at the border between Northern and Southern Cyprus and your dogs might have to be put into quarantine then.

Personally I would not take the risk.

Did you get a quote from Salamis Lines for the RO/RO ferry :?: Did you also ask about the dogs.

Don


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

patp said:


> I take your point. What I cannot come to terms with is that Southern Cyprus is ok but not Northern? I would of course mention it my vet but perhaps not to customs???


and your vet has a duty to report you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Don, I did get a quote and no they do not take dogs.

Our only route, therefore, can be through Turkey and Northern Cyprus. 

From my experience working for a vet I know that certain countries require import documents for animals entering their borders. If they are in order then there is no problem entering and leaving. The PETS scheme overrides this in those countries participating in it. This means the dog can enter those countries and be allowed back into the UK without going into quarantine. I could get import documents (health certificates) but that would not help me at Calais when they find out where I have been!

I think we will have to give up on the idea until such time as Turkey and Cyprus join the EU when they may well become part of the PETS scheme.

Thank you both for your input and keeping me grounded. :wink: 

Pat


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Cyprus is in the EU as a unified state (in theory), ie the whole Island, but as the North cannot agree settlement with the South at present EU authority including PETS only applies to the South.

You could fly your dog to and from Southern Cyprus to meet you from your last PETS legal place in Europe and to join you again in your first PETS legal place on return


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

From Defra

Q2. What is the position with dogs, cats and ferrets coming to the UK from Cyprus?
A.Until 30 September 2004, dogs, cats and ferrets travelling to the UK from north Cyprus (the area north of the Buffer Zone) to the UK (including UK pets returning home on this route) could be licensed into quarantine with a view to obtaining early release. 

From 1 October 2004, dogs, cats and ferrets entering the UK from north Cyprus (the area north of the Buffer Zone) must be licensed into quarantine for 6 months on arrival in the UK. This must be arranged before your pet travels to the UK. 

The Republic of Cyprus was among those countries which joined the Community in May 2004. The European Regulation on the movement of pet animals applied to that country on 3 July 2004. The Commission subsequently decided that a transitional period would apply until 30 September 2004, during which Member States could maintain their current rules on the import of pets. The new EU Regulation has now superseded the previous UK legislation.

The EU does not recognise the area of Cyprus to the north of the buffer zone. Therefore, under EU Regulation 998/2003, that part of Cyprus is regarded as a non-qualifying third country and the UK is obliged to treat it exactly the same as all other non-qualifying third countries.

We do appreciate the problems this causes some pet owners but we are unable to change the requirements until the political situation has been resolved.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very enlightening Thieawan - thank you. I will investigate the flight situation. 

I have already chickened out of flying her out to the USA with us on this current trip. ( She is with very good friends of ours (and hers) ) I had even ordered the flight crate and then my friend offered to have her and I accepted even though I knew I would miss her terribly. She (Gypsy), the little minx, is having a whale of a time if the video clips I have seen of her are anything to go by!

As it would probably only be a short trip to Cyprus I might consider it. I am a great believer of "where there is a will there is a way".  

Pat


----------

